# key west trip new years eve



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

few pics of our trip with the whole family in Key West. We did a lot of walking then when we were tired we went rolling in style! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you guys had fun. That is one sweet ride!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love the pics with the ocean in the background! I'd love to visit there someday. I've been to Cali, but not florida.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

nice pics!good looking doggies.thanks for sharing


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Love your three reds. They look worn out.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I love the pics with the ocean in the background! I'd love to visit there someday. I've been to Cali, but not florida.


Its beautiful...our water is warmer than Cali's


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I've lived in Florida my whole life & still haven't been to the keys but I'm only 20 minutes from the beach. LOL. Awesome crew you have there, Great Pictures!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

good looking pups... great pics!


----------

